# Youtube Video: Potty Rock 101



## Grank (Feb 5, 2011)

Learn how to create, compose, write and perform the #1 most appealing genre of rock, Potty Rock!

Note: nothing really gross, just humorous.



Leave a comment if you like....


----------



## leandroab (Feb 5, 2011)

Dude, you are the most random guy in the whole fucking world...

ahahahahahha!


That was fucking funny as fook! agaga


----------



## Grank (Feb 5, 2011)

Well, I got a bad start on the forums as being a little trollish. My sense of humor is very random and I can burst into laughter with my own thoughts at any time.

Thanks for the view!


----------

